# Country Cost-of-Living Comparisons



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Many people through this forum have asked general questions around costs of items/groceries/rent, etc. when considering a move to Canada from another country.

This is an excellent web site to do cost-of-living comparisons between two cities in different countries, to give you an idea of what things will cost in a Canadian city for example compared to the city you're currently living in.

Cost of Living

And more specifically... compare one city to another. Pick the city you're currently living in for example, and what city you're thinking of moving to in Canada.

http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/comparison.jsp


----------

